# *spits coffee in shock* HOLY SHIT!



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2010)

http://www.space.com/scienceastronomy/earth-like-exoplanet-possibly-habitable-100929.html
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/news/health-science/watch-this-space/story-e6frg8gf-1225710664198


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 1, 2010)

Hell yeah, alien life :3

I love reading these kinds of articles.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 1, 2010)

Have fun communicating with the primordial soup.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Hell yeah, alien life :3
> 
> I love reading these kinds of articles.


 Pretty much if you ask me chances are they are either non-intelligent or civilization 1, considering that 3 other planets in their solar system are semi-habitable and might be terraforming them.
If they are we might have first contact in the next few years.


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 1, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Pretty much if you ask me chances are they are either non-intelligent or civilization 1, considering that 3 other planets in their solar system are semi-habitable and might be terraforming them.
> If they are we might have first contact in the next few years.


 
If they are the latter, we can but only hope they aren't telepathic.


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2010)

20 light-years away only? Daaamn


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 1, 2010)

Vogt is an idiot. Anyway, it should be our primary goal as a species to build an ark that can transport at least two of every animal to this other planet. This needs to happen before 2012. We have not much time. I volunteer to go and be used for human breeding purposes.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2010)

Aden said:


> 20 light-years away only? Daaamn


 Which is why I said we _might_ have first contact in the next 20 years if they are intelligent, considering how we've been sending out radiowaves and that for over a hundred years then without a doubt IF they are intelligent they know we are here.
Question is are they already on their way?  And are they intelligent?


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 1, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Vogt is an idiot. Anyway, it should be our primary goal as a species to build an ark that can transport at least two of every animal to this other planet. This needs to happen before 2012. We have not much time. I volunteer to go and be used for human breeding purposes.


 
Just as long as they make sure the Unicorns get onboard this time.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 1, 2010)

I hope they're sexy


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 1, 2010)

Would anybody else be really disappointed if they looked just like us?


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 1, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Would anybody else be really disappointed if they looked just like us?


 
HEY WHAT IF THE FURST ALIENS WE DISCOVERED WERE ANTHROS?

QUICK SOMEBODY MAKE A THREAD IN THE DEN!


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 1, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> HEY WHAT IF THE FURST ALIENS WE DISCOVERED WERE ANTHROS?
> 
> QUICK SOMEBODY MAKE A THREAD IN THE DEN!


 
I feared this would happen, and you've probably given someone stupid enough the inspiration necessary to achieve this most abhorrent goal.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 1, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> HEY WHAT IF THE FURST ALIENS WE DISCOVERED WERE ANTHROS?
> 
> QUICK SOMEBODY MAKE A THREAD IN THE DEN!


 ...*thinks for a second*
Well the only reason why we don't have fur is cause...
...
OH SHIT! It's highly possible!
FFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


Nyloc said:


> Would anybody else be really disappointed if they looked just like us?


 Nah, that'd be really cool actually.


LizardKing said:


> I hope they're sexy


 Coming this summer "first contact of the oral kind"


----------



## SnowFox (Oct 1, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> I feared this would happen, and you've probably given someone stupid enough the inspiration necessary to achieve this most abhorrent goal.



Just so I don't have to live with the guilt I'm going to blame you for it, because it never occurred to me to mention it before you said that.



CannonFodder said:


> ...*thinks for a second*
> Well the only reason why we don't have fur is cause...
> ...
> OH SHIT! It's highly possible!
> ...



You can make the thread :3c



CannonFodder said:


> Coming this summer "first contact of the oral kind"


 
oh god. 


I think I just came D:


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 1, 2010)

sooner or later we will find intelligent life anyways.
if they are just like us they will want to find aliens, too. so, just like us, they will send out signals. once you find a signal you can pinpoint it to where its originating from.
so i dont think this is about us finding aliens, its probably kinda about finding each other^^

but yeah, that would be VERY cool if there would be actual lifeforms on that planet!


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> sooner or later we will find intelligent life anyways.
> if they are just like us they will want to find aliens, too. so, just like us, they will send out signals. once you find a signal you can pinpoint it to where its originating from.
> so i dont think this is about us finding aliens, its probably kinda about finding each other^^
> 
> but yeah, that would be VERY cool if there would be actual lifeforms on that planet!


 Yeah, but if we want to find them, we have to take the initiative.  We can't just wait around hoping for them to come to us.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 2, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> HEY WHAT IF THE FURST ALIENS WE DISCOVERED WERE ANTHROS?
> 
> QUICK SOMEBODY MAKE A THREAD IN THE DEN!


 
My vote goes to them being all knowing energy beings that reside in the 8th dimension


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2010)

LLiz said:


> My vote goes to them being all knowing energy beings that reside in the 8th dimension


 I'd highly doubt that.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 2, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Which is why I said we _might_ have first contact in the next 20 years if they are intelligent, considering how we've been sending out radiowaves and that for over a hundred years then without a doubt IF they are intelligent they know we are here.
> Question is are they already on their way?  And are they intelligent?


 
I hate to tell you this, but if they are intellignet and they have mastered space travel, we are so fucked.

Bebo beamed a transmission of utter shite from it's users at that system back in 2008. The signal is due to reach them in March 2029. If there is life there, we have already offended them and we can only sit back and await the death-armarda.


----------



## LLiz (Oct 3, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'd highly doubt that.


 
Yeah... 
8 dimensions? Everybody only knows that there are only 5 dimensions!
Quote: Star Trek Voyager #157, 'Shattered', Doctor Chaotica


----------



## greg-the-fox (Oct 3, 2010)

LLiz said:


> Yeah...
> 8 dimensions? Everybody only knows that there are only 5 dimensions!
> Quote: Star Trek Voyager #157, 'Shattered', Doctor Chaotica


 
There are 11 actually, according to string theory


----------



## Koronikov (Oct 3, 2010)

well I need a change of pants, I just nerdgasmed all up in mine


----------



## LLiz (Oct 3, 2010)

greg-the-fox said:


> There are 11 actually, according to string theory


 
Yeah but they're tiny and curled up and don't count


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 3, 2010)

Koronikov said:


> well I need a change of pants, I just nerdgasmed all up in mine


 Tmi, way way too much information.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 3, 2010)

Yah! We aren't special anymore.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 3, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Just as long as they make sure the Unicorns get onboard this time.


...and the green alligators, long-necked geese, humpty-backed camels and chimpanzees.


----------



## Smelge (Oct 3, 2010)

LLiz said:


> Yeah but they're tiny and curled up and don't count


 
LIKE HIS PENIS

AHAHAHA


----------



## Browder (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't care if there's life, I just care if it's habitable. We need the space and I'd rather not go all shitty-James-Cameron-movie on however is taking up my new planet.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Oct 3, 2010)

i hope its a planet full of dinosaurs... its the day we find out that dinosaurs really are aliens that came here billions/millions of years ago... then we find out dinosaurs are like cattle for the bigger aliens and used that planet for grazing.... hmmm it all makes sense now.. or its elves >__>


----------



## Surgat (Oct 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, but if we want to find them, we have to take the initiative.  We can't just wait around hoping for them to come to us.



Especially since they might not be able to see into this system past Neptune, due to the Kuiper belt. 
http://io9.com/5646256/alien-astron...ne-through-the-cosmic-dustbut-maybe-not-earth



Nyloc said:


> Would anybody else be really disappointed if they looked just like us?


 
Severely.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 4, 2010)

Surgat said:


> Especially since they might not be able to see into this system past Neptune, due to the Kuiper belt.
> http://io9.com/5646256/alien-astron...ne-through-the-cosmic-dustbut-maybe-not-earth
> 
> 
> ...


 I guess that answers why we haven't been invaded :V


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 4, 2010)

shit just got real.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone else thinking that in 2012 we could just simply move there?

(For those who don't know, the Mayan calendar predicts every solar eclipse and everything else that is of "Mild" importance has been placed on this calendar with deadly accuracy. This then stops in 2012, which led people to believe that the world is going to end in 2012)


----------



## Nyloc (Oct 5, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> Anyone else thinking that in 2012 we could just simply move there?
> 
> (For those who don't know, the Mayan calendar predicts every solar eclipse and everything else that is of "Mild" importance has been placed on this calendar with deadly accuracy. This then stops in 2012, which led people to believe that the world is going to end in 2012)


 
You just went there didn't you.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 5, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> You just went there didn't you.


 
Me thinks; I did.


----------



## Maisuki (Oct 5, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Vogt is an idiot. Anyway, it should be our primary goal as a species to build an ark that can transport at least two of every animal to this other planet. This needs to happen before 2012. We have not much time. I volunteer to go and be used for human breeding purposes.



lol 2012....


----------

